# Snow @ Jay this weekend!



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 2, 2012)

​Looking goo for a shot of snow on the peaks this weekend at Jay. A little snow on Mansfield and Killington from last night. Snow guns might start rippin soon!

JAY NOAA:


*Today*​Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 35. West wind around 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
*Tonight*​Snow showers likely, mainly after midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 29. West wind 14 to 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
*Saturday*​Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 32. Breezy, with a northwest wind 18 to 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
*Saturday Night*​A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 26. Northwest wind 9 to 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%.
*Sunday*​A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 30. Northwest wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%.
*Sunday Night*​Mostly clear, with a low around 15.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks like the painted the Jet Triple's towers green.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 5, 2012)

Can't think of a more appropriate color! =)


----------

